# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  La Junta de Castilla y Leon invertirá 40 millones en 2015 para mejorar la calidad de las aguas

## Jonasino

> La Junta de Castilla y León, a través de la Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente, invertirá casi 40 millones en 2015 para la mejora de la calidad de las aguas en 73 localidades de la comunidad, lo que permitirá cumplir con la directiva europea de depuración de aguas residuales.
> 
> Así lo ha asegurado este viernes el consejero de Fomento y Medio Ambiente, Antonio Silván, quien ha firmado un convenio de mejora de la depuración de aguas con el alcalde de Valladolid, Javier León de la Riva, y los de Arroyo de la Encomienda y Simancas (Valladolid), Miguel Rodríguez y José Manuel Méndez, respectivamente.
> 
> Esos 40 millones se destinarán a 12 acciones de depuración a desarrollar, durante el próximo año, en la provincia de Ávila; 8 en la de Burgos; 12 en la de León; 5 en la de Palencia; 3 en la de Salamanca; 3 en la de Segovia; 4 en la de Soria; 18 en la provincia vallisoletana y ocho en la zamorana.
> 
> Asimismo se destinarán 5,8 millones de euros para mejoras en el abastecimiento, todo con el objetivo de cumplir con los plazos fijados por la Unión Europea para el tratamiento de las aguas residuales en lo que respecta a la licitación de las obras, que tiene como fecha límite el 31 de diciembre de 2015.
> 
> Precisamente el convenio firmado hoy permitirá a la localidad vallisoletana de Arroyo de la Encomienda la ejecución de varios colectores para recoger aguas residuales, que se bombearán por debajo del río Pisuerga hasta la Estación de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) de Valladolid y un pequeño tanque de tormentas.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.heraldodesoria.es/noticia...6_1511034.html

----------

